# ""     ?

## Marisya

-  .
            -  .
  ?

----------

!    .

----------


## Ihor

,

----------


## Tail

, 3-    ,    .    ,  .    ,      ,   .

----------


## V00D00People

...  4 ...

----------


## rust

50    ....
    ...     ...

----------


## Smexoff

> -  .
>             -  .
>   ?

  .. .         ""?
,     , .
        ...

----------


## Echo

.     . 
     ,    .       ,       .   _:   - ,  - ._  **  

	     -
		 ,
	 ,   ,
	,   ,-
		 . 
	 -  , ,-
	    ,
		 .
	,   
	, ,
		  . 
	     -
	   ,
		 .
	 , ,-
	 ,   ,
		 . 
	   ,
	   -
		 .
	 ,  ,
	     -
		 . 
	   ,

		.

	 -    ,-
		 . 
	   ,

		   ,-

	   ,
		 . 
	 ,-   ,
	    ,
		  ,
	   ...
	-  ?-  - :
		- , ! 
	 , ,-

		:
	,     ,
	   -
		  !- 
	    ,
	  -
		   ,-
	   ,

		 . 
	,   ,

		 .
	    ,
	   -  ,
		 . 
	   - ,
	, ,
		 .
	 :-   ,
	  , ,
		  !- 
	 :-   ?-
	  :-  ,-
		, , ,-
	-    ,
	, ,-
		  ! 
	 , :
	-  , !
		  !
	    ,
	   -
		 ! 
	 , ,  ,
 -   -
		 .
	    ,
	   -  
		 .- 


		 , .
	    ,

		  . 

	     -
		,  !
	  , ,
	   -
		  ! 
	,   
	   -

	  , ,
	 , ,
		 . 
	 ,  - ,
	,    , ,   -
		,  !
	..., ,
	   -
		  ! 
       .   "".
http://www.zipsites.ru/music/vysotskii/#

----------


## Marisya

,   ... 
   ,    .

----------


## __

....

      ...

----------


## Marisya

> .. .         ""?

  :smile3:    :girl_dance:

----------


## madcat

> :smile3:    :girl_dance:

    ? :girl_smile:

----------


## Marisya

> ? :girl_smile:

     -   :crazy_pilot:

----------


## madcat

> -   :crazy_pilot:

    , , , , , , , .:dance2:

----------


## Marisya

> , , , , , , , .:dance2:

    ...    !:p

----------


## madcat

> ...    !:p

     ????       ...   :sclerosis:

----------


## Marisya

? :))

----------


## madcat

> ? :))

  ,  , .....  :))

----------


## Marisya

> ,  , .....  :))

  
   -   ...

----------


## madcat

> -   ...

  ...      :swoon: 
*

----------


## Def

> -   ...

     .     ;)

----------


## Master of wind

- http://bookz.ru/rar/bookz/drama/prislannie142.rar
  " . "
 .
 15      ,   .
 .
  ,  ,       :)

----------


## estrangeiro

sagres,  
vinhu tintu,vinhu branku,vinhu verde- 
    -  .
 4-5     ,  ? 
      ,   , ""-

----------


## zashtrihovana

,  .         .   5 ,   .    ...

----------


## Tail

:hang1:  
 ,             -  .       ,         "  ,   ":))     ...  :hang1:

----------

.
 .
     :)

----------


## Marisya

zashtrihovana ,    ?  - ... "  " ?     :)

----------

